# 8 days away



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The DuckTracker Tournament is just nine days away!
The lake has plenty of huge white bass, my customers have been catching several real monsters everyday along with a good average size.
So I bet it takes some weight to win this one.
The wild card is water quality, it's still holding up on parts of the south end.
The question is will it rain more and keep it stained, or will we have a dry spell and the lake clear up?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, I was under the impression that the tournament was July 10th. Was it re-scheduled?

If I were a betting man, I bet you put your customers on fish from now until then though. One possible benefit to all this rain is that I somewhat doubt that we will have a bad thermocline for the tournament.

By looking at flows all over, the TRA has started closing down a bit on the dam release. They reduced it yesterday by about 7,000 CFS, down to about 45,000 CFS now. Without additional rain, I expect the dam flow to be less than 30,000 by the time another week has passed. If that happens, the water should start in the direction of settling and clearing.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, looks like July10th still to me.








Ducktracker Annual White Bass Tournament


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.2coolfishing.com


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So y'all are not asleep.

It's going take 18.87 pounds to win, big fish will be 2.3 pounds.
Dbullard's team will win, GoFish2Day's team will be 2nd ,....again.
Tbone will catch the big fish.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol July 10th is the date going to have sausage wraps at weigh in thanks to Reggie and Deb Richarson. Getting a few door prizes that I’m excited about. Will start posting them pretty soon. Even if you don’t fish come hang out with us. If anyone would like to donate a door prize give me a holler. Always enjoy seeing everyone.
Johnny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Someone else who might take it, rglide09.
The three stooges will be also ran.
Y'all are lucky Whitebassfisher won't be playing.
Reggie is not to be counted out, I'm getting excited it should be a great time with good fishing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh o, lots of rain, could make this a who is the best muddy water fisherman contest, who knows The Three Stooges might have a chance 😄
LOL the emoji list sucks on here


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Just ordered some new Ducktracks slabs so you never know what will happen but we will give it a run, Going to be a good time for sure. Hope to see you all on the water. Thank you Shadslinger for the vote of confidence we hope to catch on or two,


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Go get em, all in good fun 3 stooges! It should be real fun and I intend on having a blast watching to see who gets the win.
Today the lake was back on the mend with expanding clean water, instead of shrinking.
If we don't get another frog choking rain it will be great for the tournament day.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hear that new favorites are being considered every day, word is Bullard & crew may be suffering from over confidence.
Gofish2Day is distracted by other lakes, etc...but Beacon Bay Don and Reggie are coming on strong with a lot of practice, Ben is a wildcard to be considered.
he has been putting in the practice.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So Johnny, if we have donations for door prizes, I suppose we should just bring them day of contest? The tournament is only a small portion of the fun! Bring your chairs, iceboxes, and enjoy the fellowship. All 2Cool and DF friends, welcome. Good Times!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> So Johnny, if we have donations for door prizes, I suppose we should just bring them day of contest? The tournament is only a small portion of the fun! Bring your chairs, iceboxes, and enjoy the fellowship. All 2Cool and DF friends, welcome. Good Times!


Yes sir we are getting door prizes in slowly. Will post later got some good ones. I’m excited about the tournament and can’t wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Cant wait to see everyone!! I have a feeling this tournament is going to be a big one.....Yall better watch out for Connie I've got her in for big fish....


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

My goodness I may just have to donate. I don't know how to fish South but I may can catch 10!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey hey just read the rules I can use bait. I bet I could even get a bite in the Chocolate mid lake!!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Hopefully all the timber, will be Out of the lake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All that wood made it down to the south end today! BBJim and I dodged it all morning.
On our way to murder the white bass two at a time and leave them biting after catching Rulyn 50. We caught and released until the fish in the live well started getting weak.

The fishing should be good for the tournament, I think dbullard has secured a secret weapon, and GoFish2Day is on a revenge mission to vindicate his team.
After losing with so close a margin last time. 
The 3 stooges, well I guess a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while, so try hard fellows!
Then there is Rglige09, and many others who have been sharpening their jigging skills with those famous Ducktracker slabs and Texan teasers.
It's be a gala event!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

It look like a logging river, on Sunday going over the 190 bridge crazy.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

I got my big white bass spoon ready.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

He is going for the big fish!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh dang .. I want one of those!


----------

